# My first pond (not my own)



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a pond I just got doing for my mom's friend. It's my first toss at a pond or any type of water feature.

Dug out existing pond liner and 10 years of plant growth and muck plus *LOTS* of rocks and gravel. 

Made the hole deeper and wider. It's like an upside down 3 tiered cake.
(top layer 8' across 1' deep, middle layer 6' across 1' deep, bottom layer 4' across 10" deep.)

For the liner I used an 18'x18' 45mil EPDM pond liner and refitted all the plumbing with new fittings. 
I will also be adding lights, new bio and mechanical filter media, and an inline UV sterilizer. Not sure what the flora is (different types of mosses and aquatic plants), but the fauna is 6 Koi and 8 Comet goldfish.

I also added the waterfall and river on the right. Sorry for the crappy pictures, I live in Washington and it rained throughout this whole project.

After I get it done, and the water clears up, I'll post some more pictures.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice! You guys keep making me want a pond


----------

